# Foodsaver jar sealer



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello all,

We have a Foodsaver we use to vacuum seal our meats we put in the freezer. They also have this jar sealer to use with canning jars. Does anyone have experience with these?

Thanks Petet


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks to advise from OCH and Grimm, I purchased both sizes and have had great success. I use them to seal dry goods in mason jars, twelve dozen, in fact! They work very well! OCH actually has a thread on this, so you may want to search the ite.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

We use them a lot.
Very handy for dry goods and leftovers.
We store our coffee with them to keep it fresher till we brew it.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well worth the money!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ditto. I use mine all the time.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Thanks to advise from OCH and Grimm, I purchased both sizes and have had great success. I use them to seal dry goods in mason jars, twelve dozen, in fact! They work very well! OCH actually has a thread on this, so you may want to search the ite.


You have me blushing...


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have both sizes and they get a thumbs up from me. Well worth the money. I use them all the time for dry "stuff".


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have both sizes also. Not only good for dry goods but, for marinating. Toss some chicken wings into a 1/2 gal canning jar, pour your marinade in and vacuum it.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

good tool to have. make sure you get both sizes. I use them to seal the dried fruits I make in the dehydrator. They last lots longer over the winter for use that way.


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the great reviews. As I am just starting canning and reading what dry foods do you do? I am thinking rice?


Thanks Peter


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Rice, beans, corn, peas, greenbeans, carrots, onions, really any vegi. I dehydrate a fair amounta stuff an generally store em in jars.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

We use ours all the time. If you have a sweet tooth like me, you can seal candy in mason jars and it will keep for a long time and stay fresh. We also seal in mason jars; rice, dry milk, spices, etc. It takes awhile to vacuum seal all the mason jars, but for my bug in supply, I think it's a good option. The jars and lids can be reused. It makes for a long shelf life for dry goods. And the jars are virtually bug and rodent proof.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

rice, oatmeal,cornmeal, flour, dried fruits and veggies, cornstarch, beans,marshmallows ( lol), cereals, potato flakes, coffee, tea, herbs, pastas, candy, matches, you can do salt and sugar but it compacts them and you wind up having to scape them lol
pretty much anything "dry" and can fit in the jar


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

We have jars and jars of dry goods like noodles and macaroni, keeps them fresh for years. Also, brown sugar and powdered sugar (but don't fill all the way to top), dried stuff from garden. The jar sealers are the best prepping buy out there!


----------



## pmkrv12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Everybody thanks for the suggestions. And to the last poster I love your picture, I have a kokopelli on my right arm/shoulder


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Have lots of foods vac-sealed in jars, but not with jar sealers. My preferred way is to put one or more jars in a very large FoodSaver container, then draw a vacuum. All jars seal and can be shelved.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Let us not forget the brake bleeder--I use it quite often when fine powder won't seal using the jar sealer.
Works every time.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

For vacuuming powdered stuff... just put a coffee filter down in the jar covering the powder good then vacuum closed... I too vacuum pack candy and cookies... Lasts a long time...


----------

